# I Have Finally Met My Match ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good heavens, Snicks is a piece of work. He's driving me nuts.

He's pooping ALL over the place. It is "runny" poop.

I called my vet. Told him he has only eaten what the owners feed him,
as he will NOT touch our food.

His poops are runny, and black as cole. He's a bigger boy, so there's alot
of it. That's fine, I've dealt with this before, not with Snicks, but other dogs.

Anyway, vet said, it's the Cesars food. Also said it's, more than likely, his
poops have been this way, all along. I'm just not use to it. I pick up "solid" poops.

Snicks is running around, and very happy. Well, he does fight with Henry, and LBB,
of course. That's to be expected.

In any case, he is a "pistol". And more work, than ALL of mine combined. Yep,
even LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I tell ya, even Winter looks "charming" about now ~ :tender: 

Poor Snicks. He's a good boy, just bugs ~ LMAO


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

May the POO BE WITH YOU  Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Sep 10 2008, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633079


> May the POO BE WITH YOU  Sarah[/B]



LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And may Snickers "Live Long, and Prosper, and Poop" ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Poor little Snickers! Here he is leaving you all these great and wonderful gifts, and you're so unappreciative! Poor baby! :rofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When are the parents coming home??? Can you call them and tell them there is an emergency!!!! I know he is cute but......I don't like it when the stools are loose!!!!! Yuk!!!! Good old Snicks!!!!! :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pretty gross, Deb. But, I can out gross you - I read this while eating chocolate pudding.

Seriously, I hope Snicks is ok. Your vet is probably right - this is his normal poo and his parents just think this is acceptable.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 10 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633090


> Poor little Snickers! Here he is leaving you all these great and wonderful gifts, and you're so unappreciative! Poor baby! :rofl:[/B]



Oh yes, I woke up to SEVERAL gifts, from little Snicks. I said, "Whoa, thanks Snicks". 

Then, under my breath, I said, "WTF, I need a shovel" ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 10 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633095


> Pretty gross, Deb. But, I can out gross you - I read this while eating chocolate pudding.
> 
> Seriously, I hope Snicks is ok. Your vet is probably right - this is his normal poo and his parents just think this is acceptable.[/B]



Oh yes, Snicks is fine. His poos look EXACTLY like chocolate pudding. Wow, you just ruined that for me ~ LOL

And the parents do not have a clue. I don't know them, just from walking dogs. Who, in the world, leaves their
dog with someone they don't know?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor Snicks. He's such a love. Just a bit much. 

Oh, this is funny. Along with all the "junk food" they brought, they included a bottle of "Dog Shampoo".
Come on now, I rarely bathe my own. I take them to the groomers. Do they expect a bath?? :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 10 2008, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633092


> When are the parents coming home??? Can you call them and tell them there is an emergency!!!! I know he is cute but......I don't like it when the stools are loose!!!!! Yuk!!!! Good old Snicks!!!!! :w00t: :w00t:[/B]



I've tried to contact them, but they are in Mexico, and cell isn't going thru. 

He said they will be back Friday night, or Saturday morning.

I know Snicks is fine. He's been having a ball. He's happy, and hangin' on the bed with Lulu.
But good Lord, his poops are YIKES. Bless his heart. He's also very clingy. So he's alot of work.
That's okay, we'll take care of his needs. I must say, I can't wait for Friday ~ LMAO


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 10 2008, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633107


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 10 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633095





> Pretty gross, Deb. But, I can out gross you - I read this while eating chocolate pudding.
> 
> Seriously, I hope Snicks is ok. Your vet is probably right - this is his normal poo and his parents just think this is acceptable.[/B]



Oh yes, Snicks is fine. His poos look EXACTLY like chocolate pudding. Wow, you just ruined that for me ~ LOL

And the parents do not have a clue. I don't know them, just from walking dogs. Who, in the world, leaves their
dog with someone they don't know?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor Snicks. He's such a love. Just a bit much. 

Oh, this is funny. Along with all the "junk food" they brought, they included a bottle of "Dog Shampoo".
Come on now, I rarely bathe my own. I take them to the groomers. Do they expect a bath?? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb -- now come on -- you know what the dog shampoo is for -- it's for the chocolate pudding on his bee-hind!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 10 2008, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633129


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 10 2008, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633107





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 10 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633095





> Pretty gross, Deb. But, I can out gross you - I read this while eating chocolate pudding.
> 
> Seriously, I hope Snicks is ok. Your vet is probably right - this is his normal poo and his parents just think this is acceptable.[/B]



Oh yes, Snicks is fine. His poos look EXACTLY like chocolate pudding. Wow, you just ruined that for me ~ LOL

And the parents do not have a clue. I don't know them, just from walking dogs. Who, in the world, leaves their
dog with someone they don't know?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor Snicks. He's such a love. Just a bit much. 

Oh, this is funny. Along with all the "junk food" they brought, they included a bottle of "Dog Shampoo".
Come on now, I rarely bathe my own. I take them to the groomers. Do they expect a bath?? :huh: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb -- now come on -- you know what the dog shampoo is for -- it's for the chocolate pudding on his bee-hind!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: But he's a Yorkie. It "blends" in ~ LMAO


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Deb, why don't you PM Dr. Jaimie and ask for a second opinion about the diarrhea/black stools. I'd be really concerned and would definitely take Snickers in for a Vet. exam. Black stools can be an indication of all sorts of things like blood in the stool (gastrointestinal bleeding), a virus, or worms. I hope it's something simple like the food, but if it were me, I think I'd want to rule out the other conditions. 








Joy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, that is why they put the shampoo in there, they knew that he had chocolate pudding after supper!!!! Oh No~~~~Sorry I said that~ :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 10 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633175


> Deb, why don't you PM Dr. Jaimie and ask for a second opinion about the diarrhea/black stools. I'd be really concerned and would definitely take Snickers in for a Vet. exam. Black stools can be an indication of all sorts of things like blood in the stool (gastrointestinal bleeding), a virus, or worms. I hope it's something simple like the food, but if it were me, I think I'd want to rule out the other conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I know, Joy. Their emergency contact number, they left, (their son) finally called me back.
He went on to say this is normal poops for Snickers. His parents (Snicks Parents) will be contacting
him tonight. I told him to have them call me.

His parents will be back in a couple days. I will definately talk to them, and have them set up an appointment
with my vet. 

I honestly believe it's the food. But, he will NOT touch anything else. I've gone thru eight different brands.
He runs up to it, acts interested, smells it, and walks away.

I'll keep you updated. Hopefully I hear, from the parents, soon.

Otherwise, Snickers is fine. He's hangin, and buggin' LBB.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 10 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633179


> Deb, that is why they put the shampoo in there, they knew that he had chocolate pudding after supper!!!! Oh No~~~~Sorry I said that~ :brownbag:[/B]



After talking to their son, this is what I was thinking ~ LMAO


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well !!!!!!!!!

Obviously Snickers is not named for his colour !!!!!!!!! more like his chocolaty poop colour.

Poor thing - he's been used to that food and it obviously doesn't agree with him but he doesn't know better - he probably thinks that is how poop should be !!

The mystery of the shampoo bottle has been solved :thumbsup: 

I hope the poop didn't get on the bed or the upstairs carpet - did they also pack carpet shampoo in there too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 10 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633090


> Poor little Snickers! Here he is leaving you all these great and wonderful gifts, and you're so unappreciative! Poor baby! :rofl:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OH boy. That's worse than a toddler!!

Ollie went to my mom's recently for 3 days and she said he pooped all over the place. When I'm there with him he goes to the door when he has to go out--evidentally he doesn't do that for my mom--plus I'm sure his nerves were shot. Anyway, he hasn't pooped in MY house since he was about 4-5 months old! I sure hope Snickers doesn't do that at home!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Deb, it's like having your own soft serve chocolate ice cream maker! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Sep 10 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633290


> Deb, it's like having your own soft serve chocolate ice cream maker! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I was thinking more along the line of Hot Fudge !!!!!!!!!!!

Ewwwww


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 10 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633293


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Sep 10 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633290





> Deb, it's like having your own soft serve chocolate ice cream maker! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I was thinking more along the line of Hot Fudge !!!!!!!!!!!

Ewwwww
[/B][/QUOTE]


Holy sh*t, I mean HOT sh*t, OMG!!! That was a good one!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Whoa ~ Our little Snicks is a nut job. I sure do love him, and he loves me. He's just not
"feelin'" the love from the rest of the household. I wonder why, when he's such an ass ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So Stevie Ray's cage is rather large. Snicks jumps up, on the metal "skirt" of the cage. Yep,
he's in Stevie's face, running around the skirt. :new_shocked: I grab him. He's a lucky boy, as Stevie
would have NO problem plucking his eyeballs out, and they were definately within reach.
Snickers has been after Stevie Ray, from day one. He goes nuts, to the point of upsetting
poor Stevie. So I've had no choice, but to keep his door shut for the last week. 

Snickers is a "jumper". He gets thru the rails, jumps over, knocks over gates. He is after 
LBB and Henry, who, in turn, go after him. 

Snicks is now confined to my bedroom. While I'm not in there, Lulu is in the vanity area.

He really is a good boy. Just needs to be an "only" pet. 

Make a long story short, I can't wait for the owners to get back. This little guy, has been a 
nightmare for all involved. Bless his heart. But I will not watch him again. :hiding: 

Sorry Snicker Doodle. I do love ya!! Just not "set up" for ya, babe.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, the poor little boo boo. I can't imagine having a dog with runny poop considered being the norm and not doing anything about it. Perhaps he goes outside and they don't even know. 

And, poor you, you have a heart of gold and here you are with your whole household routine turned upside down. 

It's like the date that wouldn't leave and with the runs to boot! I would have freaked out by now. 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, 
Wonder if adding a little Benefiber to the food would firm up the poop to an "acceptable' consistancy.

I've used it on my squirts when the poos were too soft. it has no taste and no smell so he probably wouldn't know its there. .. don't need a lot to do the job.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

egads, y'all have totally ruined ANY desire i may EVER have to eat chocolate pudding, hot fudge, etc ever ever ever again. tootsie rolls were already ruined by the fine folks over on the AOL boards years ago.... :smilie_tischkante: 

well at least i'll be fitting into my skinny-jeans again


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 11 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633722


> Deb,
> Wonder if adding a little Benefiber to the food would firm up the poop to an "acceptable' consistancy.
> 
> I've used it on my squirts when the poos were too soft. it has no taste and no smell so he probably wouldn't know its there. .. don't need a lot to do the job.[/B]



Thanks Terry. I'll pass the info to the owners. I have printed out a bunch of info for them.

They really need to switch him off of Cesars food. I have, so far, tried several different brands,
but no luck. He won't even attempt to eat it, just sniffs, and walks away. He shakes, with excitment,
when the Cesars comes out. 

They will be picking him up either tomorrow night, or Saturday morning. I also have my vet info for them.
I would like a complete check up done, just for caution. 

He really is a sweetheart. Just not well socialized, trained, or fed properly.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you think he would eat the Cesar's if you added some pumpkin to it? Just a thought!

Hang in there, Deb, you little angel of dogs! arty:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It seems Mr Snicks has come into your house and disrupted everything~~~I hate that! If you are like me, you want things to run pretty smooth and you have all yours under control and here comes mr. tornado with his chocolate pudding butt!!!!! Bless you Deb.........I don't think I could handle that. I would put his butt in a cage for the duration of the time!!!! Love or no love, he needs to stop trying to ramrod your babies!!!!! Okay, I have gotten off my soapbox~~~~Pray for tomorow night or Sat. morning :smpullhair: :smpullhair: and then artytime: :wine:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb, you are a saint to put up with this. Bonbon acts the same way when she doesn't approve of what's on the menu - walks
over to the plate, sniffs, walks away. Eventually, if I don't put the food out for many hours, like late evening when she's
really hungry, she eats it (most of the time). The vets always say if they get hungry enough, they'll eat, and more often than
not, it works. Have you ever tried not feeding him all day? 

I'm glad for you that his little visit with you is almost over! :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I pray they pick up my little Snicks tonight. 

I can't take it anymore ~ LMAO

I'm actually shocked. I've had soooo many fosters, in and out, of my house.
Dog's who have been abused, neglected, sickly, abandoned. I've dog sat for
numerous people. Never a problem. So here's Snicks, at 2-years-old, totally
kicking my butt. 

The only one left, in control here, is Joplin. She corners him, and puts him
in his place. 

Uggggg :huh: 

He's safe, and happy. It's the rest of us, who are miserable ~ LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 12 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633999


> Oh, I pray they pick up my little Snicks tonight.
> 
> I can't take it anymore ~ LMAO
> 
> ...


I can just see Miss Bossy Pants Joplin getting right in his face! :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: And Snicks: :behindsofa: :yield: :faint: 
:smrofl: :rofl: :happy dance: 

Poor you, Deb! I hope they pick up the little <strike>monster poop machine</strike> darling tonight. :amen: 

God, I love these icons...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 12 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634049


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 12 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633999





> Oh, I pray they pick up my little Snicks tonight.
> 
> I can't take it anymore ~ LMAO
> 
> ...


I can just see Miss Bossy Pants Joplin getting right in his face! :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: And Snicks: :behindsofa: :yield: :faint: 
:smrofl: :rofl: :happy dance: 

Poor you, Deb! I hope they pick up the little <strike>monster poop machine</strike> darling tonight. :amen: 

God, I love these icons...
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ Aren't the icons great. As soon as Snicks leaves, I'll be doing this: :wine: arty: :yahoo: 

And yep, Joplin puts up with NOTHING. Snicks gets "into" it with Henry and LBB. They go to blows.
It's pretty ugly. But he's afraid of Jops. LOL

He loves Lulu. Lulu is not loving him, though. Once she realizes Snicks is near by, she'll rip after him, too.

Oh, Linda, I can't wait for him to leave ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

And I was thinking of asking you to watch Max and Bella :brownbag: 

I'm scared to now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Deb, Aren't you glad you foster maltese....instead of Terriers.....  

LOTFL (hope I got all the letters right there :sweatdrop: ) ....of course....I'm laughing _*WITH*_ you... :HistericalSmiley: 

don't worry, you'll be laughing tomorrow afternoon - with a glass of wine in hand.. :wine:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 12 2008, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634099


> Hey Deb, Aren't you glad you foster maltese....instead of Terriers.....
> 
> LOTFL (hope I got all the letters right there :sweatdrop: ) ....of course....I'm laughing _*WITH*_ you... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> don't worry, you'll be laughing tomorrow afternoon - with a glass of wine in hand.. :wine:[/B]


you forgot MAO .. or Rolling on the Floor Laughing my A&& off ... ROTFLMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 12 2008, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634095


> And I was thinking of asking you to watch Max and Bella :brownbag:
> 
> I'm scared to now !!!!!!!!!!![/B]



Lina, you nut ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Max and Bella are awesome!! Trust me, they would fit right in. 

Poor Snicks, he's just a nut bag. Definately giving me a run. 

Don't worry, I'll watch Max and Bella, and won't post "I want them out of my house" :HistericalSmiley: 

I would love to watch my precious Max, and little Bella :wub: 

I'm a lova, lova, my sweet Max. :tender:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Is Snickers gone?!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Martha......She cannot answer you because she is passed out in the middle of the floor and all the babies are lying on top of her!!!! She is EXHAUSTED!!!!!! I would venture to say Snicks is gone~~~~~


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 13 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634591


> Martha......She cannot answer you because she is passed out in the middle of the floor and all the babies are lying on top of her!!!! She is EXHAUSTED!!!!!! I would venture to say Snicks is gone~~~~~[/B]



LOL! I'm sure she is HAPPY! artytime: :wine:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes, Snicks was picked up at 10AM today. 

God Bless my little "dog from he!!" :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor little Snickies. I love ya, but prefer visiting on our "walks".

We'll still run into you, or depending on my mood, I may be running from you ~ LMFAO


----------

